# New hard Nitrided CI Pans



## civilsmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

I went out shopping with the wife the other day and while at the discount store I spied these for 15 a piece so I grabbed a couple to try......











I washed them clean and skimmed them with some grape seed oil and the in the pellet grill @ 425 for 2 hours (I didn’t want to go too hot due to the handles....they came out looking very very nice...






I’ve done some cooking on them and they are slick suckers, and they are now my fav fry pan in the kitchen. So much so when the wife texted yesterday from the discount store yesterday and said they had some more I pleaded with her to buy the lot (now have 8”, 3-10”, 12”)!!!! So Santa came to town....


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2020)

SO they are a coated CI pan?  They look good and cheap.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

They look good. Have you used them yet. What discount store did you get them at.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

PC, they don’t seem to be it’s more like a CI version of a nitrited treatment like a gun barrel. They season just like regular CI but are slick. One of my tests was doing some honey glazed walnuts for my wife’s salad....it wiped right out!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> They look good. Have you used them yet. What discount store did you get them at.



Yes I have used them a fair amount and they are sweet! 
TJ Maxx


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks

I will check the local TJ out.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> SO they are a coated CI pan?  They look good and cheap.



PC I did a little research and the treatment basically makes them not rust like normal CI and they are a bit harder so they can be thinner. Other than that they work just like normal CI. Although they seem to be way more non-stick, but they have a nice finish on them so when seasoned they are like a polished CI.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 12, 2020)

Despite them being called CI they look more like coated thick Carbon Steel to me.   Either way they look like winners.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

I was going to say carbon steel .


----------



## mike243 (Dec 12, 2020)

dang I like the look of those, may see what I can find, like to try 1 or 5 lol


----------



## tropics (Dec 12, 2020)

I just searched TJ Maxx  they didn't show any.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2020)

Very cool!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2020)

Wonder if they'd be safe to use on my glass top stove?


----------



## mike243 (Dec 12, 2020)

as long as the bottom is smooth no problem,  hard for me to find clearance stuff when I been avoiding stores


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Wonder if they'd be safe to use on my glass top stove?


I would think so Jake.  We used to use regular cast iron pans on our glass flat top before we switched back to gas.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2020)

They look like really nice pans! Nice find civilsmoker!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

I’ve had carbon steel pans and these are totally different.  There is no coating but I have researched and they do nitride bath on CI for rust protection.  I wouldn't really consider nitride a coating as it’s more of a treatment.....they also have a progressive or changing thickness. They are thin on the edges then get a lot thicker as they go around the radius and much thicker on the bottom..... they also say induction ready on the back so they would work on glass no problem.

either way they season up nice and we will see how they hold up!  We go through fry pans in our house like charcoal......I can’t believe I’m going to admit this but we currently have (in non-stick) 3 each of 8”, 10”, 12” and then a set of 3 ply stainless of each size above. Now we has the new ci 8” 3-10” 12”. Oh then we have our normal CI fry pans...I think I need therapy!!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> I’ve had carbon steel pans and these are totally different.



They look great . The one I bought my son for Christmas is carbon steel . Do you just season the carbon like cast iron ?


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> They look great . The one I bought my son for Christmas is carbon steel . Do you just season the carbon like cast iron ?



Chop, yes I seasoned mine just CI except I didn’t go above 450 in the season temp to prevent the chance of warping

I have a couple carbon griddles and treat them the same as well They do warp or change dimension when they get hot.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

Those are nice looking pans.
I checked out the TJMaxx site and they don't show them. 
So, they must be "in store only" items.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Those are nice looking pans.
> I checked out the TJMaxx site and they don't show them.
> So, they must be "in store only" items.



our local TJ didn’t have them....we found them in the next town TJ. They were in the discount section, normally 50 or so bills. So not surprising they don’t have them on line....that’s why I had the wife buy the lot!!! Lol. Might not be able to keep TP in the house but by dang I hoard pans!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Those look real nice Civil.  That's a great deal you got.
I just got my first CI pan, 12" Lodge for a good price, $19 reg $35.  Rinsed with water and thin coat of Veg oil.  Do I need to do anything more before first use?  It said pre seasoned.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Those look real nice Civil.  That's a great deal you got.
> I just got my first CI pan, 12" Lodge for a good price, $19 reg $35.  Rinsed with water and thin coat of Veg oil.  Do I need to do anything more before first use?  It said pre seasoned.



Be warned CI pans are additive!  Nothing to do just start using it.  I have a SS mess rag that I clean mine with, I don’t use soap just hot water, then dry and wipe with oil (I use grape seed) and Then wipe it as dry as I can with paper towel then back on the heat till it starts to smoke the let it cool. This keeps the seasoning fresh


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

I looked at them this morning.  They are really rounded almost like a wok.  I have much cookware I ended  up not getting.  Now that I got home should of grabbed one just to try.  May end up going back.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> . Do I need to do anything more before first use?


Civil has you covered . 
Cook up some bacon . Look at the Kent Rollins cast iron videos . 
All I use any more is cast iron . I just got two from my Mom . Cast iron of my youth . 
Followed Kent Rollins to re season . Like glass .


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Be warned CI pans are additive!  Nothing to do just start using it.  I have a SS mess rag that I clean mine with, I don’t use soap just hot water, then dry and wipe with oil (I use grape seed) and Then wipe it as dry as I can with paper towel then back on the heat till it starts to smoke the let it cool. This keeps the seasoning fresh


OK, that also sound good and easy enough.  And do this after every use?  Thanks for this info.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Civil has you covered .
> Cook up some bacon . Look at the Kent Rollins cast iron videos .
> All I use any more is cast iron . I just got two from my Mom . Cast iron of my youth .
> Followed Kent Rollins to re season . Like glass .


I'll check out the Kent Rollins videos.  Thanks Chop.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

MJB05615

If you oil and go in the oven I put them upside down with a sheet pan under it on the lower rack .


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> MJB05615
> 
> If you oil and go in the oven I put them upside down with a sheet pan under it on the lower rack .


That's a good idea.  I want to do it the best way possible from the git go, so it lasts.  Thanks for the like Chop.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

The biggest issue people have with CI is too much oil during seasoning and storage the key coat then wipe dry.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

Things I know about cast iron i learned here . Look thru the cast iron forum .


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks, I'm ashamed to admit I didn't know there was a CI forum.  And I'm sure I've probably commented on it over the years, lol.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

There is a great old thread that's hard to find . I'll keep looking for it .


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice find on those pans. We don’t go out much, but wife was just in TJ the other day ... wish I knew/thought to have her check the kitchen area.

FWIW, I use flaxseed oil for seasoning, several very sparing applications. Pricey, but you don’t use much, and it bonds to the CI much better than veg oils. If done thoroughly and you don’t use detergents later, you don’t need to keep recoating after cleaning -  I’ve heard you can run thru a dishwasher and it will still hold up and not get rust ... haven’t tried that myself. Just rub with Kosher salt and a quick rinse.

BTW,  you’ll only do it once inside the house ... godawful acrid smoke


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> our local TJ didn’t have them....we found them in the next town TJ. They were in the discount section, normally 50 or so bills. So not surprising they don’t have them on line....that’s why I had the wife buy the lot!!! Lol. Might not be able to keep TP in the house but by dang I hoard pans!




That explains!  
I'll check my local TJ. 
You don't need TP.  Just eat more corn on the cob and save the cobs.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Nice find on those pans. We don’t go out much, but wife was just in TJ the other day ... wish I knew/thought to have her check the kitchen area.
> 
> FWIW, I use flaxseed oil for seasoning, several very sparing applications. Pricey, but you don’t use much, and it bonds to the CI much better than veg oils. If done thoroughly and you don’t use detergents later, you don’t need to keep recoating after cleaning -  I’ve heard you can run thru a dishwasher and it will still hold up and not get rust ... haven’t tried that myself. Just rub with Kosher salt and a quick rinse.
> 
> BTW,  you’ll only do it once inside the house ... godawful acrid smoke


 I’ve used flaxseed oil in my CI pans and they get cooked outside in the pellet at 550 for two hours!  I do the light season each time since I cook with lots of acidly food. It can be hard in the season. I haven’t used soap cleaning CI except for right before seasoning.

I have also used a blend of flax, grape, and canola, which makes a nice season as well.  But recently I’ve gravitated to grape seed or canola (lodge pans are canola). I don’t cook with canola though.....not a fan of the flavor


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

Oh I should mention that I use the canola oil in my camp pan cause lodge has an air compressed can so it doesn’t leak all over the camp box.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

Use a coffee filter to wipe the oil . Won't leave particles in the pan .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

Dang  I think go back in morning and pick up.  I have been hooked on the Granite Stone pans.  Man those thinks slick.


----------



## rc4u (Dec 12, 2020)

well in my gramm's opinion a griddle with sides is no different than the metal that made it.. its just a same metal as a griddle only thinner. and cast is not even close to rolled n formed. it's why i like carbon knives or as what some call high stain n easy to sharpen.


----------



## rc4u (Dec 12, 2020)

its like cooking high acid veggies n fruit with CI , or not good, but ok with rolled n formed carbon or griddles. and flax seed oil is one of few that does not go rancid like  some use. now if i'm way off base , tell me so.


----------



## rc4u (Dec 12, 2020)

now i use lots cast 'n formed ware. but i get my iron from food. so i do use lots CI porcelain coated. cause its so nice . and i'm old so its just easy. still do corn bread in my smooth as baby skin 12" pan from the old.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> OK, that also sound good and easy enough.  And do this after every use?  Thanks for this info.



if I used it for something oily I just wipe it out when hot and bingo done. If something is acidly or sticky I wash it out and do the oil over the stove. As an FYI this comes from camp cooking, ie I wipe clean and hot oil clean.

the key is to make sure food doesn’t build up on it. I see lots of people that have burnt food on their CI and it caused a sticky mess.

just realize I’m not seasoning each time I’m just burning the oil so it holds and doesn’t go nasty between uses. When oil starts smoking it’s changing composition. That’s the process of seasoning, the oil is changed to a coating that is bonded to the metal almost microscopic. If there is too much oil when seasoning it burns and doesn’t season well.  It takes less than a 1/8 of a tsp to season a 10 inch pan in side and out....but since yours is pre-seasoned you are golden. I got 4 pre-seasoned  a couple of years ago and they are still going strong!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

I see, almost like a skim coat.  And not after every use.  If it wipes clean while hot, with no food residue, that's it.  If not, then wash with water, dry and very small amount of oil, heat and wait til dry and store.  My wife is very picky, so if there was even 1 itty bitty amount of food build up, she'd probably hit me over the head with the CI pan, lol.  Thanks, this makes good sense.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Civil, thanks for the like and the invaluable info, very much appreciated.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

You are welcome!


----------



## bill1 (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm keeping my eyes open for some of those too!  
I suspect the average steel pan is formed and spun to final shape.  If you start with a cast ingot, and that ingot is <2% carbon and over 98% iron, I suppose it's legal to call the finished product cast iron!  The surface finish is what gives CI cookware much of it's attraction and this has it for sure.  

I think for many CI detractors, the weight is what they really don't like.  This is a great way to get the surface of an old-fashioned CI pan without the heft.

But then again, that heft does give some thermal stability that has its advantages too.  But as more and more kitchens come with inductive stovetops, capable of excellent temperature stability, that advantage goes away.  I'd say these are the pans of the future.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 13, 2020)

OK.  You talked me into it.  Something gonna have to go to make room.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 13, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> OK.  You talked me into it.  Something gonna have to go to make room.
> 
> View attachment 474932


Nice!!  I think you are going to like them!  And I know I’m a bad influence......one can never have enough fry pans!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2020)

Local TJMaxx dont have them, Lady told me that not all the stores get the same thing....oh well


----------



## bill1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Here's another option for carbon steel pans that turn black with seasoning.  Plus it has a cool video for how various cookware gets stamped, rolled, and formed!   Lodge has a "lightweight" carbon steel line too...and theirs  come pre-seasoned. 

These steel pans are probably more prone to warpage than thick CI if placed direct on red-hot coals but certainly fine for indoor use.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Wonder if they'd be safe to use on my glass top stove?


Jake I use a regular 12" ci and a deep fryer piece of ci on our glass top, just am careful about placing on the top and sliding it around.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 15, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Local TJMaxx dont have them, Lady told me that not all the stores get the same thing....oh well


I had to really dig to find at ours.  They where hidden under several other pans.  I used one Sunday and about fell in love with after just one cook.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 15, 2020)

Couldn’t find one at ours, but had granddaughter and couldn’t really dig as you did ... I may give it another go ... the good carbon steel pans elsewhere are ^^$


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 15, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I had to really dig to find at ours.  They where hidden under several other pans.  I used one Sunday and about fell in love with after just one cook.



Same bug bit you too then!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 16, 2020)

Look what jumped in my cart at our local TJ Maxx yesterday. They did not have the 10" so got two 12" and one 8" cast iron was to cheap not to buy it


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Look what jumped in my cart at our local TJ Maxx yesterday. They did not have the 10" so got two 12" and one 8" cast iron was to cheap not to buy it
> 
> View attachment 475577


Nice score!  I think I need to get my cut from TJ's....lol.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 17, 2020)

I really liking these pans.  Thought about going and getting more but than thought I never use more than 2 pans at at time.  The old CI may go on shelf now.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 17, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Look what jumped in my cart at our local TJ Maxx yesterday. They did not have the 10" so got two 12" and one 8" cast iron was to cheap not to buy it


That a pretty cool store.  Can't believe never went in it before.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I really liking these pans.  Thought about going and getting more but than thought I never use more than 2 pans at at time.  The old CI may go on shelf now.



I couldn't resist so I have 5, but 2 of those are going in the camp box.  They heat better and more even than Ply SS and have a near non-stick surface and retain just enough heat to do carry over, but not too much it kills things....what's not to smile about!  Glad I could share my addition. 

Oh TJ's is a cool store for kitchen items and such.  They actually have some top shelf items for good prices.  I have scored many kitchen and bath items there. 



pineywoods said:


> Look what jumped in my cart at our local TJ Maxx yesterday. They did not have the 10" so got two 12" and one 8" cast iron was to cheap not to buy it


PW, have you had a chance to use yours?  Just wondering what you thought of them?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 17, 2020)

The store was busy when we were in there but I'll go back to check it out more when it's not as busy.

I have not used mine yet I have to pick up some grape seed oil or something first and that means driving 30-45 minutes away.  I'll probably get it next week


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 25, 2020)

These pans just keep getting better.  I been doing a stove top seasoning after every use.  Just made the best corned beef hash ever with them.  Best Christmas present!


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 30, 2020)

Finally got back to our TJMaxx a couple times over the last week, and scored a set of skillets (8,10 & 12) for both daughter and I. 
Are you guys seasoning as you would for CI, and cleanup the same? I’ve planned on doing that, and haven’t yet had time to do so ... but the printed material on the pan says ‘dishwasher safe’ ... expect sure, as far as the pan goes, but that would strip seasoning. 
SIL has already had stuff stick and think he was using like a regular frying pan, and would like to know how you are faring.


----------

